# Replacement Laces



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Where do I get 'em?

I have have a pair of 32 boots; I checked their website and it doesn't look like I can order another pair through them. Also, I don't recall seeing them on display at the local snowboard shop so I'm kinda out of ideas. :dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

My shop has them. Not for sale, but in the back. 

I had to replace one of the FTs last season. Super easy.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

just regular laces?

Da Kine Replacement Boot Laces - Online Snowboard Shop


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea I had to get the Dakine ones as well. The laces on my 32 boots ripped as well and I did not find anything on the 32 website, even emailed them multiple times and they never contacted me back. I just asked if their was any way I could purchase the laces by themselves, god dammit 32 the least you could do was email me back with a NO. Anyways, I ordered from here:

DaKine Oval Snowboard Boot Laces 2013 - Assorted

Free shipping even though its only $4 item, and you can choose what color you want by just putting it in the notes section when you check out. Thankfully they had Orange because that's what my old laces were.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

http://sevennine13.com/usa/products-page/snowboard-bootlaces/

Helgasons company. Way sick company check em out


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

AcroPhile said:


> Where do I get 'em?
> 
> I have have a pair of 32 boots; I checked their website and it doesn't look like I can order another pair through them. Also, I don't recall seeing them on display at the local snowboard shop so I'm kinda out of ideas. :dunno:


every shop by me has dakine laces on display. you can also buy them online off dakine's website


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like DaKine it is! Thanks for the input guys. :thumbsup:

Now, I wonder if I can get them local. I'm inpatient and I hate waiting for things from the internet to come in the mail.


----------

